# assaultcube as game.



## Alain De Vos (Apr 19, 2021)

My radeon card and dual-screen blocks starting assaultcube. But maybe for some it runs fine ?


----------



## Dogers (Apr 19, 2021)

Greetings.

I possess a RX 550 and I just tried the game. I can't launch it correctly. In fact it launches (I hear the music from the menu), but my screen gets black with no signal message and I need to restart the workstation to fix that. It seems to be a resolution problem in my case, maybe it is the same in yours.

I hope it can help.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 19, 2021)

I found a solution:
xrandr -q
xrandr --output YOURDISPLAY --set 'scaling mode' 'Full aspect'
xrandr --output YOURDISPLAY --set 'scaling mode' 'Full'
xrandr --output YOURDISPLAY --set 'scaling mode' 'Center'


----------

